# Stump grinder Screens



## arborworks1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am looking for a cost effective alternative for grinding screens, Something easliy moved and sturdy. And lightweight.


----------



## Ellistrees (Feb 10, 2010)

*Looking to build one*

I've had the same problem. Tried using our plywood we use to drive on but that is sloppy.
Thinking of getting some tarp netting like used to cover dump trucks, attaching to some rebar stakes about 3' tall to drive into the ground. 

Please shoot me a better idea because I think there should be a better way, just have not found it yet myself.


----------



## stumper63 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Get Yourself a StumpRGuard*

If you're serious about stump grinding get yourself a StumpRGuard from Allied Utility Equipment. Cost $300. First one lasted me three years, putting 1800 hours on the machine, used nearly every job. Google the company.
It's hard to swallow the cost at first, but they are so easy to put up and take down I had to get me another one six months ago. They are pretty tough but you can't abuse them too hard. But I can't imagine how much time in cleanup and broken windows they have saved me.

Other guys have built their own, probably work ok too, check out earlier threads.

Stumper63


----------



## Ellistrees (Feb 10, 2010)

*Stump guard impressive but not cheap*

That is just like what I want to build.
Think I might still build my own considering money tight this time of the year.
Maybe buy the real deal later this year.


----------



## stumper63 (Feb 10, 2010)

I still have my first stumprguard screen material, just the frame finally fell apart from wear & tear. So I was wondering what kind of stakes to use and I found something interesting at Home Depot. They are called Sturdy Stakes and are used in gardening I guess, cost $3.87 each. They make three sizes but the one I got is about 1/2" thick platic-coated steel, 6' tall. They are super lightweight and have a point already made on the end. they seem easy enough to sink into the ground. Will see how long they last once I get them into use. 
I was just going to drill a couple of holes, one one top, other in middle, and put zip ties through fabric into hole to keep them in place. The stumprguard screen already has pockets or loops in the top, bottom, and ends for the poles to go into.
Then just roll/unroll for use.
You can also get screen material at Home Depot, it's some kind of shade house screen, sells for about $80 bucks for a 50' roll x 5' tall I think. It should work. 

Enjoy!


----------



## lxt (Feb 11, 2010)

Use plywood 3/4" with heavy piano hinge, cut 4x8 sheet in half attach hinge..I cut mine into 3rds used 2 hinges even jigsawed out some handles!

ohh...I use 2x2`s as prop sticks, used pvc 22deg elbows as pockets had to do a little rigging but it was cheap, effective & has lasted going on 3yrs!!!

hope this helps.


LXT.................


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 11, 2010)

I got painters tarps at lows, cotton maybe? Re-bar 3/8 sharpened and used wire ties to put the tarp to the re-bar stakes. Problems- tarp 4 feet by 12. it wasnt tall enough but it helped alot. I added another run on top, 7 feet tall as I lapped them a foot. Wind blew it over and bent the re-bar very very easy. I finaly got hold of a fellow in NY who makes mesh material. I was going to make my own after that but never got around to it. I know the ply wood works great but that #### is heavy, its easy for a young buck just not as you get older. I dont remember who it was in NY as I was googling and found him. Its been a fewy ears. Good luck and how is that grinder doing?


----------



## ibadvanced (Feb 11, 2010)

*screen*

I use that black material that you can buy at lowes, it comes with stakes attached, but you have to attach them better and put more stakes in between them, you get 100 foot for about $35. It's what you see along highways with construction going on. It's not that tall but the trick is to put it close to what you are working on. Easy to pick up and move around. Anyway it works for me.


----------



## TomCat1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I was just going to ask same questions... already answered.
Lots of good ideas here.


----------



## ozzy42 (Feb 26, 2010)

ibadvanced said:


> I use that black material that you can buy at lowes, it comes with stakes attached, but you have to attach them better and put more stakes in between them, you get 100 foot for about $35. It's what you see along highways with construction going on. It's not that tall but the trick is to put it close to what you are working on. Easy to pick up and move around. Anyway it works for me.



I use the same thing. Works great.
I make a circle around the stump,leaving just enough room to advance the grinder into the stump.

Make the circle 5-6 inches bigger than the area you are going to grind less you hit the fence with the cutter wheel and it tangles up around shaft in about 1/10 of a blink of an eye[don't ask me how I know this].

Btw,it's called silt fencing.
I buy a 100 ft roll,but only use 50 ft of it and rob the stakes from the other 50 ft.
You can stretch it nice and tight that way ,and form it to any shape desired.
Also does a good job near flowerbeds where you dont want stump chips mixing in with existing mulh,river rock,etc.

When finished you have a neat compact pile of chips and dont have to rake an entire yard.Well worth the few minutes it takes to set it up.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's what I made:


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice Scott!! I also thought about the trampoline material that a fellow member here uses for his chipper truck tops.


----------



## Ellistrees (Feb 26, 2010)

*Do you have to put stakes into the ground and then pull them?*

I think some of my customers might frown on me hammering 6' stakes into their lawn but we give them lots to question anyways. 
I use folded plywood. Does not look as impressive and lot heavier to handle.
Thought about making something like yours but was concerned about removing the stakes.
How much work is it removing your stakes??:monkey:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ellistrees said:


> I think some of my customers might frown on me hammering 6' stakes into their lawn but we give them lots to question anyways.
> I use folded plywood. Does not look as impressive and lot heavier to handle.
> Thought about making something like yours but was concerned about removing the stakes.
> How much work is it removing your stakes??:monkey:



You're about to drive a 4k lbs machine on their grass and cut a big hole in their yard and you think they'd be worried about a 1/4" hole from a stake? lol 

Here in Mississippi you can push those stakes in the ground without a hammer almost all year long. They pull out very easily too.

To be honest though, with the sandvik wheel, I really don't even need the screen.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 26, 2010)

B-Edwards said:


> Nice Scott!! I also thought about the trampoline material that a fellow member here uses for his chipper truck tops.



That stuff is pretty heavy. Might be hard to keep it upright.


----------



## Ellistrees (Feb 26, 2010)

*More curious about removing the stakes?*

Actually Scott my machine is over 9000 lbs. but we put plywood down to drive on. 
Mine does shoot chips pretty hard. And it shoots chips away from our machine but mostley to the side.


----------



## NCTREE (Sep 7, 2010)

I was searching AS for a thread on debris curtains for stump grinding. I just purchased a carlton 4400-4 and used it the other day. I really makes a mess of the yard with grindings. I am looking for a cheap alternative to those costly debris curtains you can buy. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried weed barrier material to make a fence. It seems pretty strong has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Plyscamp (Sep 8, 2010)

The screens that GreatScott uses are inexpensive, easy to build and work really well, I have used that style screen for over 5 years and would not do it any other way. We have added canvas grommets about every 12" across the top on our latest version. The center pole on the latest version has a screw added near the top at a 90 degree angle that works in conjunction with the grommets, this eliminates the Vise Grips and simplifies the operation.


----------



## NCTREE (Sep 8, 2010)

Plyscamp said:


> The screens that GreatScott uses are inexpensive, easy to build and work really well, I have used that style screen for over 5 years and would not do it any other way. We have added canvas grommets about every 12" across the top on our latest version. The center pole on the latest version has a screw added near the top at a 90 degree angle that works in conjunction with the grommets, this eliminates the Vise Grips and simplifies the operation.



The screen seems the way to go i've had a hard time finding the screen. Lowe's doesn't carry anything like it. Do you know where I can find it?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 8, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> The screen seems the way to go i've had a hard time finding the screen. Lowe's doesn't carry anything like it. Do you know where I can find it?



Lowe's is actually where I got it. Look out in the garden center. That's where I found it. It's greenhouse roofing.


----------



## racnruss (Oct 5, 2010)

*stumper guard sucks*

Might as well just burn your 300 bucks in the stove and get a couple btu's out of it.

Cheap plastic crap for hardware. We ended up zip tying the material to rebar with sharp ends to push into the ground.

Some good ideas here though.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree Racnruss...they suck on top of the $300.00. The screening material itself is good but the poles and bracing are junk. They (stumper Guard) will not sell you just the screening. I would make my own poles with no need for those cross poles. I wish someone on this site would start making them. I know I would buy a couple. Willing to pay $200.00 each.


----------



## stumper63 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Oly,

They sold me a replacement screen this spring, no issues. I've used the stumprguard for 5 years, the frame is a bit weak, the fabric is good. If you baby the frame and replace the hinges as they break it isn't too bad.

Anyway, I probably will make any future guards too. $300 is a bit spendy.


----------



## howel07264 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Try this screening*

http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/s...ocker_bulk_shade_cloth_1;pg107761_107761.html


----------



## coolbrze (Oct 17, 2010)

6' sharpened rebar stakes w/ tarps & clamps to hold the tarps to the rebar. Works like a charm!


----------

